# Latex Mattress



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been thinking of changing our mattress and wonder if anybody here has experience of a latex mattress? I have a couple of fractured vertebrae plus a herniated disc so have some back pain at times so are they good for back probs. Are they overly hot, as I've read some people find? Any info would be of help. Agood furniture shop is closing down near me and have them on offer at 680 for a 150cm size but only til tomorrow!! The offer started in April til the end of May.


----------



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

passiflora said:


> I've been thinking of changing our mattress and wonder if anybody here has experience of a latex mattress? I have a couple of fractured vertebrae plus a herniated disc so have some back pain at times so are they good for back probs. Are they overly hot, as I've read some people find? Any info would be of help. Agood furniture shop is closing down near me and have them on offer at 680 for a 150cm size but only til tomorrow!! The offer started in April til the end of May.


Well I have back problems & find the memory foam mattresses excellent. The one I have came with a coolmax cover which keeps it cooler cos they do tend to be warm


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a mattress with springs topped with a layer of latex (as opposed to memory foam). I bought it specifically because I had a back problem. The mattress helped considerably (no more back pain) and is extremely comfortable but quite hot. It's tolerable in the UK but not sure it would be that great in a hot Spanish summer!


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. Too late now-----I bought it!!!! I'll look for a cool max cover though.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

passiflora said:


> I've been thinking of changing our mattress and wonder if anybody here has experience of a latex mattress? I have a couple of fractured vertebrae plus a herniated disc so have some back pain at times so are they good for back probs. Are they overly hot, as I've read some people find? Any info would be of help. Agood furniture shop is closing down near me and have them on offer at 680 for a 150cm size but only til tomorrow!! The offer started in April til the end of May.


Did you really pay 680e for a mattress? It had better be good!

I also have back problems. What's a latex mattress like? I have tried a memory foam but found it a bit odd!


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

brocher said:


> Did you really pay 680e for a mattress? It had better be good!
> 
> I also have back problems. What's a latex mattress like? I have tried a memory foam but found it a bit odd!


Someone with a memory foam says they're comfy but you tend to make a body shape in them, like a dogs dog nest and have to clamber out of it every morning! I slept on a latex mattress all last week and my back was sooooooo happy. This mattress is pure latex so no mites etc ( you know---those little things that live on your regular mattress by the trillions)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

passiflora said:


> Someone with a memory foam says they're comfy but you tend to make a body shape in them, like a dogs dog nest and have to clamber out of it every morning! I slept on a latex mattress all last week and my back was sooooooo happy. This mattress is pure latex so no mites etc ( you know---those little things that live on your regular mattress by the trillions)


I've got a memory foam thing and yes, it does mould itself to the point where its hard to move once you've "bedded in"!! So, without bedmites, who now eats all the dead skin lol????

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

EEEUUUGGGHHH!!! Both of you!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Latex mattress? Yuk horrible soggy things offering very little support. You would do far better for your back with a good extra firm sprung interior one. Why do you think they recommend putting a board under the mattress to give extra support of you have back problems?

We have both types in the house - suegra wanted a latex on top of one of those beds where you can adjust the base but then has two more more substantial pads on top because, as we warned her, the latex offers little support on its own. Ours is a sprung-interior one very firm (almost like a board) and gives excellent support- it is about 14" deep and great!


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Have those already and wake up in pain every morning after struggling to sleep at bedtime.. Slept on a lovely firm latex last week at a friends house and the difference to my sleep and to my waking compared to the firm, sprung interior one I always sleep on was incredible. Sooooooooo I'm now soon to be sleeping (hopefully!) on one of my own. I guess everyone's back problems are different.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I hate my mattress - a memory foam thing, as I say, you cant move easily once its molded itself around you - OH doesnt care either way, but since we've got it, we'll keep it I suppose. I dont have back problems, but I do prefer a hard mattress, cos I move around alot in my sleep

Jo xxx


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll let you know if I've made an expensive error!!!!!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

passiflora said:


> I'll let you know if I've made an expensive error!!!!!


Well, I certainly hope you haven't! But look on the bright side, at least you won't have to worry about dust mites

I would like to know, though, how you get on, I don't like the memory foam but I've never tried latex.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

brocher said:


> Well, I certainly hope you haven't! But look on the bright side, at least you won't have to worry about dust mites
> 
> I would like to know, though, how you get on, I don't like the memory foam but I've never tried latex.


Okily dokily!


----------



## fyfin (Mar 17, 2013)

I must say it does seem a bit steep for a mattress but if it works it's worth it. In the UK we bought an expensive mattress which was 2" of memory foam on both sides and microcoil springs in the middle and it made in UK and cost about £500. I found it brilliant for my back but my wife didn't notice any improvement for her back issues. Like most of the population we suffer from bad backs from time to time.
We didn't bring the mattress to Spain with us as we didn't intend to move here permanently (but we did anyway but that's another story) so we just found a cheap foam mattress with a 2" memory foam topping on the internet and it arrived in a box (compressed and rolled up) so it was easy to transport.
It is a bit warm in the summer but we still need an electric blanket here for a couple of months at least and my back is still fine with it although my wife still has a problem, although in fairness it doesn't matter what type of bed she sleeps in she still suffers.

I also see that latex is expensive but seems a good option according to this review :-

Advantages of Latex Foam over Memory Foam.

Natural latex is far cooler than memory foam. So for those people who are very sensitive to heat should consider latex .
Latex has more bounce, unlike the slow reacting feel of memory foam.
Electric blankets can be used on latex mattresses.
Natural latex is a natural product, unlike memory foam which is synthetic.
Disadvantages

Latex is very expensive

Also the idea that a hard mattress is good for a bad back is outdated and has been disproved by many trials see here e.g BBC NEWS | Health | Bed back pain theory thrown out


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

fyfin said:


> I must say it does seem a bit steep for a mattress but if it works it's worth it. In the UK we bought an expensive mattress which was 2" of memory foam on both sides and microcoil springs in the middle and it made in UK and cost about £500. I found it brilliant for my back but my wife didn't notice any improvement for her back issues. Like most of the population we suffer from bad backs from time to time.
> We didn't bring the mattress to Spain with us as we didn't intend to move here permanently (but we did anyway but that's another story) so we just found a cheap foam mattress with a 2" memory foam topping on the internet and it arrived in a box (compressed and rolled up) so it was easy to transport.
> It is a bit warm in the summer but we still need an electric blanket here for a couple of months at least and my back is still fine with it although my wife still has a problem, although in fairness it doesn't matter what type of bed she sleeps in she still suffers.
> 
> ...


It's all a question of one's personal weight distribution as to whether the mattress gives you the support where YOU need it. If it doesn't then your spine gets bent into an unnatural shape which causes stress on the intervertebral discs and on the muscles that are trying to protect them.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

fyfin said:


> I must say it does seem a bit steep for a mattress but if it works it's worth it. In the UK we bought an expensive mattress which was 2" of memory foam on both sides and microcoil springs in the middle and it made in UK and cost about £500. I found it brilliant for my back but my wife didn't notice any improvement for her back issues. Like most of the population we suffer from bad backs from time to time.
> We didn't bring the mattress to Spain with us as we didn't intend to move here permanently (but we did anyway but that's another story) so we just found a cheap foam mattress with a 2" memory foam topping on the internet and it arrived in a box (compressed and rolled up) so it was easy to transport.
> It is a bit warm in the summer but we still need an electric blanket here for a couple of months at least and my back is still fine with it although my wife still has a problem, although in fairness it doesn't matter what type of bed she sleeps in she still suffers.
> 
> ...


I've read similar reports in latex reviews and our new mattress is pure, natural latex and felt quite comfortable when I lay on it in the shop. It's not as hard as the sprung jobby we currently sleep on. Fingers crossed eh?????


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive been using a memory foam mattress for about 14 years now, and I know from when I sleep on other beds that its the most comfortable bed around.

Proper memory foam mattresses do mould to your body, but not excessively. When you get up they go straight back to flat.

Ours is a Tempur Original. They aren't cheap, but I found its the only one I get a full comfortable nights sleep on. Guaranteed for 15 years, so even though you pay a lot, it seems value for money.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Ive been using a memory foam mattress for about 14 years now, and I know from when I sleep on other beds that its the most comfortable bed around.
> 
> Proper memory foam mattresses do mould to your body, but not excessively. When you get up they go straight back to flat.
> 
> Ours is a Tempur Original. They aren't cheap, but I found its the only one I get a full comfortable nights sleep on. Guaranteed for 15 years, so even though you pay a lot, it seems value for money.


By the way, a Tempur Original mattress without bed is about £1700 now (not when we purchased)


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> Ive been using a memory foam mattress for about 14 years now, and I know from when I sleep on other beds that its the most comfortable bed around.
> 
> Proper memory foam mattresses do mould to your body, but not excessively. When you get up they go straight back to flat.
> 
> Ours is a Tempur Original. They aren't cheap, but I found its the only one I get a full comfortable nights sleep on. Guaranteed for 15 years, so even though you pay a lot, it seems value for money.


That's what you want----if it ticks all the boxes----go for it.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

passiflora said:


> That's what you want----if it ticks all the boxes----go for it.


I did ...... about 14 years ago


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

It's arrived! Will tell those of you who are interested how it sleeps----so to speak! Update in a week or two.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Yesterday, we purchased a new mattress. The boy is having a back operation, on 2nd July, and our mattress, is over 15 years so while, we are here in the UK and I am able to do overtime, now is the time to buy.

On recommendation of his Spinal surgeon, we have gone for sprung mattress with a latex top, medium - as the boy, is a "side sleeper", 

We have paid £800 - a mattress is going to have to last a long long time. We did consider a memory foam, but have been told these are hot, and with the combination of a Spanish summer we decided against.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

We have sprung mattresses but I can feel ridges when lying down,at least that's what I think I feel!---sort of lines running down the bed. Bought them here and have been slept on for almost 12 years so time for a change. I've a disc out and a couple of fractured vertebrae so hope this newby will help. People say memory foam forms a kind of nest in your bed after a time which latex doesn't so will see how we perform in this type of sleep station! I move about in bed---a lot---and frequently wake up either across the bed or with my head where my feet were the night before! My husband doesn't move all night!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

passiflora said:


> We have sprung mattresses but I can feel ridges when lying down,at least that's what I think I feel!---sort of lines running down the bed. Bought them here and have been slept on for almost 12 years so time for a change. I've a disc out and a couple of fractured vertebrae so hope this newby will help. People say memory foam forms a kind of nest in your bed after a time which latex doesn't so will see how we perform in this type of sleep station! I move about in bed---a lot---and frequently wake up either across the bed or with my head where my feet were the night before! My husband doesn't move all night!


We have an interior sprung mattress that is about 14" thick and is fairly solid. When I was taken into hospital last year, the bed, I think, had a foam mattress that offered little or no support. After two nights I was in such agony that I couldn't lie down, or sit and could only manage to stand for relatively short periods and they had to give me additional medication to kill the back pain and knock me out so that I could sleep.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

passiflora said:


> We have sprung mattresses but I can feel ridges when lying down,at least that's what I think I feel!---sort of lines running down the bed. Bought them here and have been slept on for almost 12 years so time for a change. I've a disc out and a couple of fractured vertebrae so hope this newby will help. People say memory foam forms a kind of nest in your bed after a time which latex doesn't so will see how we perform in this type of sleep station! I move about in bed---a lot---and frequently wake up either across the bed or with my head where my feet were the night before! My husband doesn't move all night!



Based on what we were told, if you move a lot, then latex is better than the memory foam, which tends to be difficult to move in. 
let us know
x


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

cambio said:


> Yesterday, we purchased a new mattress. The boy is having a back operation, on 2nd July, and our mattress, is over 15 years so while, we are here in the UK and I am able to do overtime, now is the time to buy.
> 
> On recommendation of his Spinal surgeon, we have gone for sprung mattress with a latex top, medium - as the boy, is a "side sleeper",
> 
> We have paid £800 - a mattress is going to have to last a long long time. We did consider a memory foam, but have been told these are hot, and with the combination of a Spanish summer we decided against.


That's exactly what I have (at a similar price)! I tried out a lot in the shop and it was the most comfortable for me. It's quite a deep mattress and it makes the bed quite high - especially from the point of view of being a fairly short person. I feel like the princess in "The Princess and the Pea" when I hop into bed 

I've had it a couple of years now and it's the most comfortable mattress I've ever had...._but_ the latex doesn't spring back very quickly so I do rotate it every time I change the sheets to give it a chance to recover! It is quite warm, especially in the summer and I'm tempted to invest in a Coolmax cover (been a bit busy lately so haven't got around to it)

I've tried out a Tempur memory foam mattress in the past when J was buying a new one. We hated it! I felt stuck in the foam as it moulded around me and found it difficult to drag myself out of it! I like to be able to turn in bed. The sales assistant claimed it was good not to turn too much as it disturbed your sleep but I was unconvinced.

I also have latex pillows which are glorious!

I don't yet know if I'll take it to Spain when we move. Maybe we'll take J's for the summer and mine for winter


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Just want to say that the new mattress is a dream to sleep on. It's not hot at all or at least, I haven't noticed it being hot as I'm counting the Z's all night! So far I'm loving it.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

passiflora said:


> Just want to say that the new mattress is a dream to sleep on. It's not hot at all or at least, I haven't noticed it being hot as I'm counting the Z's all night! So far I'm loving it.


Told ya!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

passiflora said:


> Just want to say that the new mattress is a dream to sleep on. It's not hot at all or at least, I haven't noticed it being hot as I'm counting the Z's all night! So far I'm loving it.



I can support this, we to have now got our new latex mattress and is if flipping brilliant zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

cambio said:


> *I can support this,* we to have now got our new latex mattress and is if flipping brilliant zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


No ... sorry ... you've got it all wrong

IT supports YOU



I'm Jonny two mattresses now, one latex in the UK and one in Spain
Both do the job well in much differing temperatures.

There are no sweaty people in MY bed


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeahyyyyyy!


----------

